

C++ Lock Free FIFO (s:e producer/s:e consumer) - jaw_vovoid
https://github.com/jaw/fifo
Please take a look, if you see something wrong with it please don&#x27;t hesitate to tell me to fix it :)
======
fredsanford
Why are dependencies on Boost silly?

